# Oceanos - Cadeia alimentar alterada pode levar à extinção



## Mago (7 Dez 2006 às 15:21)

*Aquecimento global ameaça vida marinha*  

O fitoplâncton, conjunto de algas microscópicas que constituem parte essencial da cadeia alimentar nos oceanos, será severamente afectado pelo aquecimento climático, de acordo com um estudo de investigadores da Universidade de Oregon (EUA).

 O trabalho, publicado na revista ‘Nature’, concluiu que a vida marinha dos trópicos e das latitudes temperadas sofrerá grandes alterações com o défice desses microrganismos como consequência do aquecimento das águas. 

Para se desenvolver nas camadas superiores dos oceanos, o fitoplâncton necessita de luz e de azoto, tal como de fosfatos e ferro, mas estes nutrientes provêm dos fundos frios e são as correntes que os fazem chegar à superfície. Na ausência dessas correntes, este ciclo deixa de existir, afectando toda a restante vida marinha. “Qualquer alteração no fitoplâncton tem implicações nos ecossistemas marinhos dado que é ele que equilibra a sua saúde”, disse ao CM o biólogo Élio Vicente. “Havendo desequilíbrios a este nível, é óbvio que há uma aceleração da extinção das várias espécies”, afirma o especialista que, para ser mais preciso, exemplifica: “Quanto menos centeio existir, menos pão há, logo existe mais fome.” 

Os investigadores compilaram mais de dez anos de dados registados por satélites para compreender como é que as microalgas reagem às mudanças de temperatura. De 1997 a 1998, a produção de fitoplâncton aumentou durante o arrefecimento relativo dos oceanos devido a uma inversão do fenómeno El Niño. De 1999 a 2004, no regresso do ciclo de aquecimento, o fitoplâncton diminuiu, para aumentar de novo em 2005-2006. 

*PÓLO NORTE PODE DERRETER
*
O processo de degelo do Pólo Norte vai acelerar drasticamente nos próximos anos, prevendo-se que no Verão de 2080 se encontre já sem gelo, estimam especialistas reunidos na Conferência Internacional sobre as Alterações Climáticas, na Alemanha. Estas estimativas baseiam-se em medições efectuadas através de computadores e bóias distribuídas pelo círculo polar, que registam os movimentos das correntes marinhas, assim como as flutuações e a grossura das capas de gelo. 

Na apresentação do projecto ‘Dâmocles’, na cidade de Bremen, o oceanógrafo Eberhard Fahrbach advertiu que “as consequências deste processo afectaram regiões muito além da Antárctida”. 

No projecto participam especialistas de 45 institutos de investigação de 12 países europeus, em cooperação com os EUA, Canadá e Japão. Calcula-se que uma superfície de gelo permanente de 730 mil quilómetros quadrados, mais de o dobro da superfície da Alemanha, tenha desaparecido.

_Janete Frazão com Lusa _


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 15:38)

Boas,

Isso sem dúvida que será uma das 1ªs consequências do degelo, antes do aumento do nível do mar  (se já não estiver a afectar, vejam o filme animado que vai estrear, embora seja na antártida, "hit feets" menciona esse facto da escassez de alimento para sustentar uma cadeia alimentar...) 

O efeiro salmoura está a enfraquecer à medida que cada vez mais gelo derrete


----------



## Mago (7 Dez 2006 às 16:18)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Isso sem dúvida que será uma das 1ªs consequências do degelo, antes do aumento do nível do mar  (se já não estiver a afectar, vejam o filme animado que vai estrear, embora seja na antártida, "hit feets" menciona esse facto da escassez de alimento para sustentar uma cadeia alimentar...)
> 
> O efeiro salmoura está a enfraquecer à medida que cada vez mais gelo derrete



Boas,
Se tiver oportunidade tentarei ver esse filme


----------

